# lincolnshire herps



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

hi to one and all i thought i would also open a blog up for lincolnshire herps.

i am going to be mobile again on friday 14/8/09 so i will be going to see a couple of you guys to get some ideas on setting up a meet.

any ideas let me know

thankd

Dave and Amy


----------



## garry26 (Jun 21, 2009)

hi there what kind of reptiles do you keep? iv just started to breed leo geckos this season 

regards garry


----------



## xAnniex (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Do You Know Where I Can Get Any Cheap Viv's And Also Do YOu KNow Where I Can Get Big Rats For My Boa?? Regards Annie xx


----------

